# Brooklyn Nine Nine OAD 2013-SEP-17 Pilot



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I found this one to be pretty fun and funny. Andre Brougher solid as always. They did good on the pilot, let's see how they go from here.

I guess I'm still amused by the silly adolescent humor combined with competence. Good formula I guess for my amusement.

(Also watched Dads but it was so terribad not gonna start a thread on it).


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Agree. Brooklyn Nine Nine gets a season pass, Dads just gets a pass. Seth should stick to animation.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

This was amusing at times. I will probably give a few more weeks to see if it grows on me more.

The funniest parts were characters who got in their way. The old lady in the market and the maintenance lady.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

maint lady was pretty funny, New Yorker!!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Darn. I forget to record it. I guess I'll have to catch it on Hulu or VOD.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

We liked it, I had no idea what it was about until I watched it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

We liked it. Neither of us are Andy Samberg fans. He's just a tad goofy/silly for me, and not in a super-entertaining-funny kinda way. He's not as bad as Josh Gad, who was unwatchable in 1600 Penn.

In this case, the story was well-written, and the rest of the characters were pretty darn good. So we can overlook him for now.

There have been lots of comparisons to Barney Miller. In BM, the characters were odd, and had idiosyncrasies. Here, AS is just silly. IMHO, there is a difference between odd and silly.

Nonetheless, entertaining 30 minutes, SP survives! :up:


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Best new comedy of the season, according to Sepinwall? Um, maybe, but let's see the rest of the newbies before we decide.

But good enough to keep the Season Pass for now. Samberg is teetering on the very edge of smarmy idiocy, but the supporting cast is pretty good, and Braugher made this episode work.


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

I guess I'm in a minority as I thought it was terrible! And I usually DO like Andy Samberg! Someone commented that most of the humor was adolescent and I agree. Now I'm not the most sophisticated person, but to me the humor was TOO adolescent and not all that funny at that! I'll give it a few more tries but I for one am pretty disappointed with it.

I also tried Dads and it was so horrible that I won't even give it any more tries.

Amazing that a media like TV can have such great shows as Breaking Bad and some stinkers like the above shows!


Gerry


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

Does Brooklyn 99 have a laugh track?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I thought it was decently funny, and I liked the style of humor. Definitely has the Parks vibe in that the humor/relationships are nicer, and not so rude. Direct contrast to Dads before it, which is based in people being awful to each other.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Wonder if they are going to have a different lead in cause Dad is going to sink B99, perhaps they'll swap spots.

Pilot was a very good, they'll have to develop the characters of course as an episode with the only the same type of humor for Sambergs character would be tiring. Loved the bumbling guys interaction with the [email protected] female LE.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Carlucci said:


> Does Brooklyn 99 have a laugh track?


I'm one of those people that don't even notice if there's a laugh track, so someone else will have to answer.

I will say though, on the other show getting comments from last night, "DADS", the laugh track was beyond obnoxious. And this is coming from someone who, as I just said, doesn't even notice them. It continually took one out of the moment, as the laughs appeared to have nothing to do with any jokes. They could say a straight line, and the laugh track kicked in.

But on B99? If it had one, I never paid attention, nor did it stand out.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Carlucci said:


> Does Brooklyn 99 have a laugh track?


Nope. No laugh track or audience.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

The first SP casualty of the new season.
This was just awful and the major problem was Samberg.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I liked it. It didn't make me laugh, but I did grin several times, and I thought Braugher (who is great in everything) and Samberg had good on-screen chemistry. 

Oh, and the female detectives are hot, so that helps. 

I think it's a keeper.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought this was a great pilot! Let's hope the rest of the eps are as good. I laughed out loud a number of times. :up:


----------



## tcorning (Nov 14, 2001)

gweempose said:


> Darn. I forget to record it. I guess I'll have to catch it on Hulu or VOD.


It's being aired again on Thursday night, after the X Factor.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Ment said:


> Wonder if they are going to have a different lead in cause Dad is going to sink B99, perhaps they'll swap spots.
> 
> Pilot was a very good, they'll have to develop the characters of course as an episode with the only the same type of humor for Sambergs character would be tiring. Loved the bumbling guys interaction with the [email protected] female LE.


Quick guess - Dads drops low, B99 holds steady, Fox brings back Raising Hope into the 7pm slot.

It would make this viewer happy.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I thought it was good for a pilot. Good enough to watch more. Not completely sold. At times it seemed too earnest to me.

Dads, on the other hand, I didn't quite make through. Awful.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Liked it. Keeping it for now.

Dads - not as much. I'll give it one more episode.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I forgot to mention earlier that aside from what I enjoyed on-screen above, this show was created by Mike Schur, who created Parks & Rec, and was writer/producer on The Office. Both of those shows started off slowly, but were course-corrected once the writers/producers got a better feel for the characters, and I have full confidence that Schur can make the necessary tweaks on this show as well.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I watched this right after Dads which I thought was so awful that I pretty much tuned out 10 minutes in. When B99 came on I was still in tune out mode so I wasn't paying attention. I guess I'll try again


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I liked when they arrested the thief and threw him in jail. Crook in a Box.

Andy Samberg is like David Spade to me. No matter how old he is, he still looks 16. I don't buy him as a cop or a detective. But I thought it was pretty funny in a quirky way.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

We were able to watch about 10 minutes and then had to delete it. We thought it was awful - and my wife and I are big Andre Braugher fans. Ahhh well.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> I forgot to mention earlier that aside from what I enjoyed on-screen above, this show was created by Mike Schur, who created Parks & Rec, and was writer/producer on The Office. Both of those shows started off slowly, but were course-corrected once the writers/producers got a better feel for the characters, and I have full confidence that Schur can make the necessary tweaks on this show as well.


Sitcom pilots are incredibly difficult because a lot of humor in a typical sitcom comes from knowing the characters. You don't have that in a pilot. Most sitcoms take a few episodes to hit their stride. The creators behind this show have shown in the past that they can bring the funny. I have full confidence that they can do it here as well. Crime show tropes are ripe for parody. There is definitely a great deal of potential here.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I DVR'ed this, but forgot about Dads. Sounds like I did good.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I recorded it even though the previews looked like garbage. Sounds like I should give it a shot.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Watched it before Dads and I enjoyed it. Both those shows will get a few more episodes at least, but Dads may get put on the backburner when I have to choose shows where this one I think I will jump on shortly after it has recorded.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure why, but I was very amused by this show. So many rewind and laugh again moments. Maybe I was too sleep deprived when I watched it, making it seem funnier than it was.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Gerryex said:


> I guess I'm in a minority as I thought it was terrible! And I usually DO like Andy Samberg! Someone commented that most of the humor was adolescent and I agree. Now I'm not the most sophisticated person, but to me the humor was TOO adolescent and not all that funny at that! I'll give it a few more tries but I for one am pretty disappointed with it.
> 
> I also tried Dads and it was so horrible that I won't even give it any more tries.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with everything you said. I'll give it two more shows before making mind up.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

So, I couldn't be sure (and couldn't be bothered to back up and check) because it went by so fast: was the disco strangler played by Kevin McDonald? Also there was an SNL alum as one of the people in the apartment when they went door to door but I'm spacing on who it was (2am, I should be asleep...)

My wife wonders when the special episode with JT in it will be...


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

madscientist said:


> Also there was an SNL alum as one of the people in the apartment when they went door to door but I'm spacing on who it was (2am, I should be asleep...)
> 
> My wife wonders when the special episode with JT in it will be...


Yes, Fred Armisen was one of the people who opened the door when they went doorknocking.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yes, Fred Armisen was one of the people who opened the door when they went doorknocking.


He was listed as one of the cast in the email that TiVo sent. I thought he was going to be part of the show, not just a cameo.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

The pilot of Brooklyn Nine-Nine is free on iTunes, if you missed it. (And also, as mentioned upthread, airing again tonight).


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Didn't find it funny at all, not even a grin. I didn't find Parks & Rec funny either so it makes sense that this wouldn't pass for me.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

billypritchard said:


> Quick guess - Dads drops low, B99 holds steady, Fox brings back Raising Hope into the 7pm slot.
> 
> It would make this viewer happy.


I think Fox is pretty much committed to airing _Raising Hope_ on Fridays now, especially as it recently announced that they will be airing it in an hour block (and holding back on the _Enlisted_ premiere until at least January). If _Dads_ does get cancelled, I think _New Girl_ repeats fill the slot, at least for the short term.

The only real problem I had with B99 was the "bet" storyline - I can't see any good way how that plays out.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I assumed I would love this, since the P&R guys created it, it got glowing reviews from everybody I trust, and I don't hate Samberg. But I was not feeling it after the pilot.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I enjoyed it and it's on a season pass. At least for awhile.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

as posted elsewhere:

Caught the pilot last night and thought it showed promised, especially since Andy Samberg is hilarious imho. Seemed to get good reviews elsewhere.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I liked it in the same way I liked Arrested Development and Better Off Ted, although nowhere near as much. More appreciation of weird, dry humor than rolling on the floor laughing.

And I hasten to add, I am in no way saying this show is in the same league as AD and BOT...just that it has a similar vibe to it. Just less successful.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I liked it in the same way I liked Arrested Development and Better Off Ted, although nowhere near as much. More appreciation of weird, dry humor than rolling on the floor laughing.


How dare you say this show is in the same league as AD or Better Off Ted?!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

You should write pull-quotes for movie posters! "...this show is in the same league as AD and BOT."_Rob Helmerichs_


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

We were really disappointed with this show. I really like the three main actors but found the humor to be completely not my style. We watched the first half silently and then at the commercial turned to each other and said, "Done". Didn't finish it.

I did the same thing with Community and that turned out to be pretty popular....sometimes shows need time to ripen, I guess.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

astrohip said:


> We liked it. Neither of us are Andy Samberg fans. He's just a tad goofy/silly for me, and not in a super-entertaining-funny kinda way. He's not as bad as Josh Gad, who was unwatchable in 1600 Penn.
> 
> In this case, the story was well-written, and the rest of the characters were pretty darn good. So we can overlook him for now.


I thought Andy Samberg is fine. I didn't watch him that much on SNL.

The rest of the ensemble looks good. Perez(?) has a crazy body with long legs.



astrohip said:


> There have been lots of comparisons to Barney Miller. In BM, the characters were odd, and had idiosyncrasies. Here, AS is just silly. IMHO, there is a difference between odd and silly.
> 
> Nonetheless, entertaining 30 minutes, SP survives! :up:


Exactly - was going to say it's a Barney Miller take, with wacky cops but some occasional serious crimes.

Cops, BTW, like Dennis Farina and my brother said that Barney Miller was the most realistic portrayal of the real job of cops.



Spoiler



So....somehow they detect at the murder scene that there's a luxury gourmet ham missing, (you can tell that it took up _this_ space?) Then go to the nearest deli where it could have been purchased, and Ratso behind the counter is the perp? He stole it back? Right.



I'm sure it's just me but there's something weird about how Andre Braughter always is flopping his big pink tongue. He's still a good choice for the role.

I'm glad I set this SP when I saw the previews. I think it'll wear just fine. Let's see where they take it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I almost took a pass on this because of Andy Samberg and the pilot was a little lackluster.

Andre Braugher will keep me coming back for at least a few episodes though.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> He [Fred Armisen] was listed as one of the cast in the email that TiVo sent. I thought he was going to be part of the show, not just a cameo.


I would be happy if Fred appeared as a different character in every episode.

I was also pleased that, if the new "normal" in Hollywood is that there has to be a mandatory gay character in every show, Braugher was not told to act flamboyantly. It just happens to be part of his character, but is not everything about his character.

Not a big Samberg fan, but was surprised that I liked this.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

getreal said:


> I would be happy if Fred appeared as a different character in every episode.


Love that idea.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

It'll get a few more viewings from me. I didn't LOVE it, but I also didn't hate it at all, either.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I thought it was pretty funny, and except for Denis Leary's cop show, can't think of another _vaguely_ serious cop sitcom. Yes, I admit that is adding more exceptions, since there's Barney Miller, but that was more of a workplace comedy where they HAPPEN to be cops.. This is a cop show where they actually go out and arrest people, that's funny.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Few laughs, but much of it felt awkward, like they are still trying to find their characters. Definitely not giving up on it yet.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I was hesitant about this show and hadn't really planned to record it, but it was getting hyped so much by the critics I thought I'd give it a shot. The wife and I both watched it Thursday evening and neither of us cared much for it. There were some moments of absolute silliness, but overall it seemed like a drama that was trying to force itself to be funny. I should have stuck with my original gut feeling.

Season pass deleted. I might have stuck with it longer but I only have so many hours available for TV viewing and I have to weed out any shows that don't grab me right off the bat. I've been a huge Andre Braugher fan since Homicide, but did they really have to make him gay?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I liked it in the same way I liked Arrested Development and Better Off Ted, although nowhere near as much. More appreciation of weird, dry humor than rolling on the floor laughing.
> 
> And I hasten to add, I am in no way saying this show is in the same league as AD and BOT...just that it has a similar vibe to it. Just less successful.


This is an excellent observation. That's how I felt. Seemed similar in humor to those two shows (I think closer to BOT than AD). Not laugh out loud funny, but chuckles and smirks all around. We liked it and gave it an SP. And I'm not a P&R or The Office (USA version) fan.

Dads, what a shame to waste a good cast on that dreck.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

JYoung said:


> I almost took a pass on this because of Andy Samberg and the pilot was a little lackluster.
> 
> Andre Braugher will keep me coming back for at least a few episodes though.


Same here. The reviews were excellent and I love Braugher in anything so I had high hopes going in. I was really disappointed. However, the pedigree of the creator gives me hope for the future and I'll give it a few more episodes. I'll hope it takes the same path as Community, 30 Rock and Parks & Rec with a few weak early episodes before it takes off.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

mattack said:


> I thought it was pretty funny, and except for Denis Leary's cop show, can't think of another _vaguely_ serious cop sitcom. Yes, I admit that is adding more exceptions, since there's Barney Miller, but that was more of a workplace comedy where they HAPPEN to be cops.. This is a cop show where they actually go out and arrest people, that's funny.


Reno 911!?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> Season pass deleted. I might have stuck with it longer but I only have so many hours available for TV viewing and I have to weed out any shows that don't grab me right off the bat.


 I can understand that, although with sitcoms you often have to give them a few episodes to gel. If there's anything there I like, and especially if there are people involved who've proven they can do good stuff in the past, I'll give it some slack. On the other hand, I canned _Dads_ almost before the end of the first show so sometimes it's clear there's no there there, even with a Seth Green involved.



mr.unnatural said:


> I've been a huge Andre Braugher fan since Homicide, but did they really have to make him gay?


Uh... really?? The guy's not mincing around in hotpants


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

madscientist said:


> Uh... really?? The guy's not mincing around in hotpants


It's the thought that counts.

Apparently.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

madscientist said:


> Uh... really?? The guy's not mincing around in hotpants


That's Lieutenant Dangle, not Andre Braugher. While they haven't (yet) had him parading around in hot pants, the fact that they had to mention he was gay was completely unnecessary. I'm no homophobe, but it seems like every other show on TV has to have at least one gay person in the cast. It's worked great on some shows (Will and Grace and Modern Family), but I think the entire premise is being overdone. It seems like Hollywood is trying to convince us that gays are becoming a majority. It's like they feel that in order for a sitcom to actually be funny they have to throw a gay person into the mix.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mr.unnatural said:


> It seems like Hollywood is trying to convince us that gays are becoming a majority.


I think your math might need a little work here...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> That's Lieutenant Dangle, not Andre Braugher. While they haven't (yet) had him parading around in hot pants, the fact that they had to mention he was gay was completely unnecessary. I'm no homophobe, but it seems like every other show on TV has to have at least one gay person in the cast. It's worked great on some shows (Will and Grace and Modern Family), but I think the entire premise is being overdone. It seems like Hollywood is trying to convince us that gays are becoming a majority. It's like they feel that in order for a sitcom to actually be funny they have to throw a gay person into the mix.


Yes. A new phenomenon. Never happened before.

Right.

"Gay" characters have been in sitcoms for decades. Now they just identify them.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

They needed the captain to be gay to have a trove of comic premises for Andy Samberg to mine, and _not_ that he's prancing around in drag or leathers, but that the goof thinks he might be.

I'll bet they vowed to maker this gay character have some dignity.


TonyD79 said:


> Yes. A new phenomenon. Never happened before.*
> 
> "Gay" characters have been in sitcoms for decades. Now they just identify them.


Billy Crystal just said when he was the gay guy on Soap in the 1970s ABC sent him to be on every talk show possible on the "Billy Crystal is not really gay" tour. Even though everybody knew that Tony Randall wasn't guy the pressure groups tried to boycott "Sidney," because Sidney was gay, again, not openly.

There was the gay cop on The Shield, and as far as I watched it, other than some perp saying they knew him from the clubs, he was treated fairly well.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I forgot to snag this one so will schedule the re-airing on Thurs. For some reason, the ads didn't grab me. Thanks to the poster who mentioned the re-airing. The worst thing about 'networks' is that they seldom re-air episodes unless it's rerun season.

I did watch 'Dads' (mostly for the cast) and I didn't think it was that awful (for a sitcom) and am still hanging in with that one.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

mr.unnatural said:


> That's Lieutenant Dangle, not Andre Braugher. While they haven't (yet) had him parading around in hot pants, the fact that they had to mention he was gay was completely unnecessary. I'm no homophobe, but it seems like every other show on TV has to have at least one gay person in the cast. It's worked great on some shows (Will and Grace and Modern Family), but I think the entire premise is being overdone. It seems like Hollywood is trying to convince us that gays are becoming a majority. It's like they feel that in order for a sitcom to actually be funny they have to throw a gay person into the mix.


Are you sure you watched the show?

The fact that he was gay was absolutely _essential_ to the entire character. That's the reason that a decorated veteran is merely a captain in an out of the way precinct. That's where his drive to make the precinct great comes from. Etc. In fact it's far more characterization that you typically get from a sitcom.

In a past generation it might have been his race that held his career back, but now it's that he's gay. It's not just added in there to meet some kind of checkbox on diversity.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Detectives Santiago and Diaz are yummy. That is all.

P.S. I'm a Andre Braugher fan.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

tcorning said:


> It's being aired again on Thursday night, after the X Factor.


I checked my Tivo guide, to find E01, and on mine it shows 'Glee' after 'The X Factor' this coming Thursday. Is my guide wrong? All I can find coming up are E02 and E03. Hoping to find the pilot to watch first.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

sharkster said:


> I checked my Tivo guide, to find E01, and on mine it shows 'Glee' after 'The X Factor' this coming Thursday. Is my guide wrong? All I can find coming up are E02 and E03. Hoping to find the pilot to watch first.


Check the date on the post you are replying to. The Thursday they are likely referring to is Thursday 9/19.

Looks like the pilot is available for viewing online: http://www.fox.com/brooklyn-nine-nine/full-episodes/48219715729/pilot


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

netringer said:


> They needed the captain to be gay to have a trove of comic premises for Andy Samberg to mine, and _not_ that he's prancing around in drag or leathers, but that the goof thinks he might be.
> 
> I'll bet they vowed to maker this gay character have some dignity.
> 
> ...


It was a drama but Michael Cudlitz did a fantastic job as a gay cop on Southland.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Check the date on the post you are replying to. The Thursday they are likely referring to is Thursday 9/19.
> 
> Looks like the pilot is available for viewing online: http://www.fox.com/brooklyn-nine-nine/full-episodes/48219715729/pilot


D'oh! Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I almost took a pass on this because of Andy Samberg and the pilot was a little lackluster.
> 
> Andre Braugher will keep me coming back for at least a few episodes though.


This. Love Andre Braugher


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I like Samberg and I quite enjoyed it (I am a Parks and Rec fan). It was far from perfect but it was just the pilot. Shows change a lot in their first few eps and that often decides their fate.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Finally got around to watching this today, so I could catch tomorrow's episode. After watching this, I'm not going to bother. I can't tell if this was supposed to be a comedy or drama, but it failed at both. It wasn't funny nor was it dramatic.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

morac said:


> Finally got around to watching this today, so I could catch tomorrow's episode. After watching this, I'm not going to bother. I can't tell if this was supposed to be a comedy or drama, but it failed at both. It wasn't funny nor was it dramatic.


It made me LOL 2 or 3 times so it's either a comedy or Under The Dome.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

The main thing that will keep me watching for now is that Matt Schur is involved and Parks and Rec is amazeballs and P&R took a while to find its footing.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Check the date on the post you are replying to. The Thursday they are likely referring to is Thursday 9/19.
> 
> Looks like the pilot is available for viewing online: http://www.fox.com/brooklyn-nine-nine/full-episodes/48219715729/pilot


I got to the first commercial break on my Kindle Fire and it wouldn't play after that. But I think I get the vibe of the show from that.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

marksman said:


> The main thing that will keep me watching for now is that Matt Schur is involved and Parks and Rec is amazeballs and P&R took a while to find its footing.


"amazeballs"?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

For those who gave up, the second episode (last night) was already a _LOT_ better than the first. IMO.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

madscientist said:


> For those who gave up, the second episode (last night) was already a _LOT_ better than the first. IMO.


Actually, I liked the first one better.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

jamesbobo said:


> Actually, I liked the first one better.


I too thought it was a step in the wrong direction.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'll split the difference and thought that they were about equal. I'm still liking the show, and I think it will get better when we start to know more about the characters.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

madscientist said:


> For those who gave up, the second episode (last night) was already a _LOT_ better than the first. IMO.


I agree.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=509266

*This thread is for the PILOT. Above link to Season One Thread.*

And for the record, I was in the mixed feelings camp after the first episode. But I liked the 2nd ep, and will continue to watch. :up:


----------

